# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Вопрос к закупщикам: работаете с точкой заказа?

## Alexnr

Здравствуйте всем,

ветер перемен вынес меня на ниву закупок не так давно, разбираюсь что такое точка заказа и как использовать в 1с. гуглицо всего очень много, Вопрос стоит ли использовать, дает ли это кокой-то результат.

Если делать как здесь, будет правильно ?  http://upravleniye-zakupkami.ru/%D1%...0%D0%B7%D0%B0/

----------


## ula23

> Здравствуйте всем,
> 
> ветер перемен вынес меня на ниву закупок не так давно, разбираюсь что такое точка заказа и как использовать в 1с. гуглицо всего очень много, Вопрос стоит ли использовать, дает ли это кокой-то результат.
> 
> Если делать как здесь, будет правильно ?  http://upravleniye-zakupkami.ru/%D1%...0%D0%B7%D0%B0/


Я не закупщик, а бухгалтер, но менеджерам по закупкам настроила этот отчет и они по нему смотрят что и сколько необходимо заказать..
Для этого в документы-планирование-установка значений точки заказа  добавила номенклатуру и кол-во, которое всегда должно быть на складе,  при формировании отчета анализ точки заказа выбираем дату текущую , настройки-группировка строк (состояние, склад, номенклатура) и все отчет показывает значение точки заказов (какое кол-во данной номенклатуры должно быть на складе), остаток(какое кол-во на текущую дату на складе), ожидаемое поступление(это если размещен заказ поставщику с этой номенклатурой), рекомендуемый объем закупки (какое кол-во необходимо дозаказать)
Директор и менеджеры довольны))

----------

